# Why is your fursona a _____________



## Ozzy_Olivers_Cat (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm a cat, because IRL I am fickle. I not very easily impressed and I get distracted very easily. I also tend to be lazy, and I love seafood.

Now with that, out the way, I ask why is your fursona a ______, and how do you see others as certain said, species. Lets dish. . . 

-Why is your fursona a __________?
-Others Annoying Fursona Choices. . . . 
-What species should thier be more of. . . .


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Rant: Why is your fursona a _____________*

This is neither a rant nor a rave. :[


----------



## Ozzy_Olivers_Cat (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Rant: Why is your fursona a _____________*



Zaraphayx said:


> This is neither a rant nor a rave. :[



Bah! I suck at these things. . .


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Rant: Why is your fursona a _____________*

Ask a mod to get it moved to the den and to get the name changed. They might lock it, but it's better that then the less-friendly forum goers see it here.


----------



## Ozzy_Olivers_Cat (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Rant: Why is your fursona a _____________*



anotherbloodywolf said:


> Ask a mod to get it moved to the den and to get the name changed. They might lock it, but it's better that then the less-friendly forum goers see it here.



Yeah, thanks, er, i made a new one, so I just gonna close this one. . . .er, actually, I have no idea how to do that. XD


----------



## Ozzy_Olivers_Cat (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Rant: Why is your fursona a _____________*



anotherbloodywolf said:


> Ask a mod to get it moved to the den and to get the name changed. They might lock it, but it's better that then the less-friendly forum goers see it here.



Totally, different topic and actually sounds like a rant.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Rant: Why is your fursona a _____________*

ask a mod, they're always happy to lock threads :v


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Rant: Why is your fursona a _____________*

Whoops, looks like I clicked on the Den


----------



## Ozzy_Olivers_Cat (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Rant: Why is your fursona a _____________*



LizardKing said:


> Whoops, looks like I clicked on the Den



This forum is going to be moved, sorry.


----------



## paxil rose (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Rant: Why is your fursona a _____________*

My fursona is Pol Pot because I'm responsible for the death of thousands of Cambodians.

http://www.emersonkent.com/images/pol_pot.jpg


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Rant: Why is your fursona a _____________*

My fursona is a... uh...


----------



## Corto (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Rant: Why is your fursona a _____________*

Moved.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Dec 1, 2010)

I was just gonna move it -.-


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 1, 2010)

Because I like Kangaroos. Do I need any other explanation?


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 1, 2010)

I could swear we had this thread under a different name... Like every week?

Anyway I'm a Maple Wolf. I love the representative nature of wolves and the wild. That and I am fascinated with Maple Leaves.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 1, 2010)

Shiste, mine's a strange one. Dragon/Archeopteryx hybrid. 

_-The archeopteryx being the first recognized bird, most likely could not fly, though one imagines it tried. _- Try though I might, I never seem to get anywhere with things that I start.
_-Archeopteryx, now extinct, has little to nothing known about it's true nature._ - I worked in theater for most of my life, and find it rather easy to hide 'personal things' about myself, which I do _not_ do around friends, because it feels like lying.
Dragon;
_-Mythical_ - "Reality is an illusion, albeit a very persistent one." - Albert Einstien.
_-Breathes fire._ - I rant like there's no tomorrow irl, and find things to bitch about, not  because I am constantly angry or anything, I just enjoy nitpicking. Like Diana from _Waiting for God_. Love that show.
_-Scaly_ - I have a tough mental shell, it's really hard for one particular person to get under my skin.
_-Hoarder of treasures_ - I am such a fucking lazy ass pack rat. 
_-Often portrayed as misunderstood._ - Long story short, I act dumb intentionally. Failed most of my classes in HS, but scored in the tops in the state tests. School couldn't figure it out at all, and failed me anyway. Trolololo. 
_-Eats anything _- So damn true. Skinny as a twig too. :<

Yeah Idk.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2010)

I'M A KITTY


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Dec 1, 2010)

Skift said:


> I'M A KITTY



I was going to question this post, but then I read the link and it made me snicker. Thank you for that.

Anyways, on topic, my fursona is a tiger because I like tigers. Do I need another reason?


----------



## Riley (Dec 1, 2010)

Because otters.


----------



## Qoph (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Rant: Why is your fursona a _____________*



Corto said:


> Moved.


 
THIS IS SUPPOSED TO GO IN THE FURSONA SECTION FFFFFFFFFF

Anyways um, I've identified with cats since like the second grade and I picked a lynx because they're awesome.


----------



## Grendel (Dec 1, 2010)

Boar. Because they are mean and boorish and I am mean and boorish.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 1, 2010)

I like foxes. 

I've actually had this fursona before I knew about the furry fandom. I was on another site where everyone had cat avatar and I thought "well fuck that, I'll be different as a fox." then I came to the furry fandom and become a completely unoriginal slut apparently.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2010)

I chose a fox because long story short and BAWWWing aside, I shot one and regretted it.

Also, a "why did you pick your fagsona as a _____" thread needs to be stickied IMO just to stop them coming in all the time.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 1, 2010)

Ozzy_Olivers_Cat said:


> I'm a cat, because IRL I am fickle. I not very easily impressed and I get distracted very easily. I also tend to be lazy, and I love seafood.
> 
> Now with that, out the way, I ask why is your fursona a ______, and how do you see others as certain said, species. Lets dish. . .
> 
> ...



I am assuming your first language isn't English because you are putting coma's where they are not needed.

As for the topic at hand, I chose a squirrel because I wanted something cute, seeing as many girls called me "cute" in my school years. I like eating nuts though I don't like eating nuts on their own, prefer them in a cake, or a chocolate bar because nuts on their own have a bland taste to me.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2010)

Okay, srspost:

I picked a cross fox for several reasons. The original (aka, innocent) view I had of foxes was of a playful, affectionate, cute, and clever. This assertion stayed until I joined the fandom, where I essentially looked at "nufoxes" and said, "Well, fuck that". 
So I tried several other things. I was even an arctic fox a while back, thanks to a comic called _The Abominable Charles Christopher_, in which one of the characters was an adorable arctic fox.

Anyways, I found out about the different (and awesome) color patterns of red foxes, and I just had to have a cross fox. It fits me, I guess.

Unrelated, but my fursona is a c-boy.


----------



## Browder (Dec 1, 2010)

FUCK YOU I"M AN ADINKRA SYMBOL! :V

Actually cat, because I'm vain, carnivores and if I were to give the rest of my family fursonas they'd be cats too.


----------



## hislittlemoon (Dec 1, 2010)

My fursona is a blend of domestic cat (ragdoll) and wild cat (rusty-spotted cat) because I spent a good amount of time thinking and meditating on what species I connected to most. My fursona is a blend because I see elements of both types of cats within me.

I think there are plenty of foxes and wolves, not that they are bad because there are a variety of different kinds of both species.I can understand the attraction to wolves though. They are beautiful creatures that have been the focus of amazing artwork for centuries.

I would love to see more sea animals as fursonas, especially dolphins and whales. That would be really awesome to me. ^w^


----------



## Grendel (Dec 1, 2010)

Skift said:


> a comic called _The Abominable Charles Christopher_,



I love that comic.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Dec 1, 2010)

Because mountain lions are my favorite animal.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm a wolf because they're magestic and strong and loners and wolves and wooo wooo
woooooo im howling


----------



## Luca (Dec 1, 2010)

Because fuck foxes that's why!


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Dec 1, 2010)

Tiger. Strong, independent, dominant, quiet, and noble.


----------



## Ringo (Dec 1, 2010)

I am a raccoon because of the national debt.


----------



## AshFox (Dec 1, 2010)

I am A Red Fox because I love Foxes and I always have been A Fox since  joined the fandom. I Was on different sites as well so Figure it would Stick, Plus i enjoy the nature of them and i act very much like one^^


----------



## Pine (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm a badger because I am a territorial creature that easily gets pissed off


----------



## Sef Highwind (Dec 2, 2010)

I am an arctic fox because I absolutely love the cold weather! In fact I'm the only one in  my whole family who loves it when Winter rolls around!


----------



## NA3LKER (Dec 2, 2010)

im a dragon because i love dragons. i feel i share certain qualities with them, but everyone has a different opinion on the personalities of dragons


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm a jaguar, because I love black cats and big cats, and because jags live in Latin America.


----------



## Willow (Dec 2, 2010)

[Loli] shota wolf/sergal because why not?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 2, 2010)

Grendel said:


> I love that comic.


 
Oh god yes. I haven't read it since....2009? I'm re-reading now. Poor Townsen ;~;


----------



## Tuss (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm a dragon because dragons don't exist.
I can put my own 'qualities' into something that doesn't exist and people won't go "BAAAWWWWWWW ITS NOT LIKE THAT IRL".

Also as far as I know dragons are meant to be sarcastic cunts and hoarders, and I'm both of those.

I mixed in a cat because people were like "BAAAWWWWWWWWWWW DRAGONS CAN'T HAVE FUR WAAAHHHHH" (They can have whatever the hell I want them to have, they don't exist dammit) and I don't like scalies.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 3, 2010)

Wolf, cause when i went to the zoo.
A wolf came up to the cage and licked me.
and i thought that was just cute :3


----------



## PATROL (Dec 3, 2010)

Varjo Ritari said:


> Wolf, cause when i went to the zoo.
> A wolf came up to the cage and licked me.
> and i thought that was just cute :3


wow.. that's the most simple reason I've heard

As for my answer: Fitting personality. need more?


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 3, 2010)

PATROL said:


> wow.. that's the most simple reason I've heard
> 
> As for my answer: Fitting personality. need more?


 
Haha, thanks


----------



## Willow (Dec 3, 2010)

Varjo Ritari said:


> Wolf, cause when i went to the zoo.
> A wolf came up to the cage and licked me.
> and i thought that was just cute :3


 I wish my zoo had wolves :c


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 3, 2010)

Willow said:


> I wish my zoo had wolves :c


 
Ye, there scarce around are country but we managed to find one 
but the cool thing was, after the wolf licked me, all the others tried to get licked and he just growled at em all oO


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Dec 3, 2010)

Mine is simple enough.
I loved dragons since I knew what they were.

Even more so now. I love tigers too so I just threw in a tiny mix of that so I got Tiger Dragon.


----------



## Deo (Dec 12, 2010)

AshFox said:


> I am *A R*ed *F*ox because I love *F *oxes and I always have been *A F*ox since joined the fandom. I *W*as on different sites as well so *F*igure it would* S*tick, *P*lus* i* enjoy the nature of them and* i* act very much like one^^



Why did you feel it was necessary to randomly capitalize words throughout your convoluted sentences but not capitilize the word "I" in every instance?



Willow said:


> I wish my zoo had wolves :c



I work at a zoo with red wolves. They are so scraggly and small. Wolves are so not noble or majestic. They are cute though.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 12, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> I work at a zoo with red wolves. They are so scraggly and small. Wolves are so not noble or majestic. They are cute though.


 
I like red wolves, they remind me of 'yotes. 

And timber wolves tend to be derpy, grumpy, and/or demanding of attention/food.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Dec 12, 2010)

Um... I've been told I'm cute (lizards are cute, SHUT UP! :<), I wear spikes like, all the time... plus, they're fucking cool man... I mean A HORNY TOAD! shit dude that's awesome. =D


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm a hare, because the Long Patrol in the Redwall novels are bally brilliant, wot.
Also, they're tall and kind of lanky.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 12, 2010)

Because few would actually choose a chipmunk


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Dec 12, 2010)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Because few would actually choose a chipmunk


 
_Christmas, Christmas time is here..._


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 8, 2011)

Originally my fursona was a plain regular rabbit, it was based from a nickname my ex had for me ( which will never be uttered aloud ever again ) after we broke up I figured keeping the rabbit might be a bit inappropriate. Now I love cats and have a lot in common with them ( distracted easily, only want your attention when you're not paying attention to me but frak you if you are rofl and other things ) so I figured I might make myself some kind of feline fursona. But that seems a bit cliche since cats and canines seemed really popular. Then I remember a character from an anime I used to watch that had this adorable little cat/rabbit hybrid ( Ryooki from the Tenchi series ) and I really liked the idea. So thats how I came to have a Cabbit.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm a sergal because it allows me to pour sushi into my mouth.


----------



## Love! (Jan 8, 2011)

i'm a ball-jointed doll because i tend to see myself as a plaything for others
rather than an independent self-actualizing individual or whatever
i'm also a bit creepy and tend to express the wrong emotions in the wrong ways at the wrong times


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 8, 2011)

Love! said:


> i'm a ball-jointed doll because i tend to see myself as a plaything for others
> rather than an independent self-actualizing individual or whatever
> i'm also a bit creepy and tend to express the wrong emotions in the wrong ways at the wrong times


 
In other words, you're an American voter.

_ZING!!!_


----------



## Love! (Jan 8, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> In other words, you're an American voter.
> 
> _ZING!!!_


no, i'm an emotionally disturbed slut
get it right :v


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, my fursona is a wolf because of the fact that I relate to them. I've related to them ever since I was a wee tot. I also enjoy my fluffy tail (that I wear almost daily) quite thoroughly.


----------



## Kadelyn (Jan 11, 2011)

I chose a dragon because I love the imagery behind dragons in a lot of folklore. Also, it feels epic to know dragons have taken the role of 'enemies of god'. They have historically been depicted as creatures of chaos that battled the gods... at least in some Western and Mesopotamian mythologies.

Also, I've always swayed more towards dragons in roleplaying games, video games, etc. For example, my current roleplaying character is what I call a 'dragon monk'. She essentially is able to summon dragon claws, use a breath weapon, and even fly, but she will also go kung-fu on yo ass. xD

I digress, it just seemed like a dragon of some sort would fit, but I've also been more particular to a fox. I think even a dragon-fox would be appropriate, but then my 'friends' tell me I act like a sloth. =_= Kay thanks...


----------



## tonecameg (Jan 17, 2011)

Shape-shifter cause I don't like being one thing for too long
not sure what you mean by the second option but I will say I'm seeing too many canines and felines.  I don't really see why they're that great
I think there should be more primates.  Those things are already like fur incarnate (humanlike body, animal tail, funny ears, fur everywhere).  Sure some of them don't have big exciting snouts like dogs or dragons, but you can still make something out of it.  I think the problem is people just don't know how to anthropomorphize a monkey, thinking that's already what a human is or something.  It's a bit more complicated than that, guys

or at least a primate section on the browse tool.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jan 17, 2011)

I fucking _love_ cameras.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm a Grizzly Bear because I frequently raid campsites and maul families.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jan 20, 2011)

I am a Arctic Fox, just because I can sometimes be cunning enough for a smart reply.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 21, 2011)

*Cat because...
*I'm an asshole. I'm picky. I'm lazy. I moodswing like a  motherfucker. I'm a little on the prissy side, sometimes. You could piss  me off very easily, over minor things, and then I'm a sadistic bitch.  I'm a sadistic bitch, in general. I like cats. They're my favorite  animal. I can be affectionate and adorable, but only when I want to be. I do what I want.
*
Bat because...
*They're my second favorite animal. I wanted V to have wings and hueg ears. I'm nocturnal a lot of the time. I'm obsessed with the sky.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 21, 2011)

Because I like the fur patterns on badgers... not really any other reason, really.


----------

